
Chilling Effects Announces New Name and International Partnerships - martey
https://www.lumendatabase.org/blog_entries/763
======
JoshTriplett
I find this change rather disappointing. "Chilling Effects" had a memorable
name and purpose. As the article says, "These connotations are far too
limiting for a project that operates as a neutral third party"; it's
disappointing to see them becoming a "neutral third party" that wants to avoid
such "connotations".

~~~
bostonpete
I think it's appropriate for them to strive to be a neutral third party.
Having the keeper of "public" information like this also striving for specific
political goals could call into question their handling (or filtering) of the
data in order to achieve those goals.

We're much better off with a neutral keeper of the data that activist groups
can point to when arguing a point.

~~~
JoshTriplett
I'm not suggesting that they need to take a specific political position, but
as bdamm suggested elsewhere in the thread, "This release reads like the board
has been taken over by RIAA.". Phrases like "the DMCA and its mechanisms have
become a vital (if controversial) component of the content ecosystem" are
deeply disappointing to see from Chilling Effects.

------
biot

      > Occasionally, we’ve found our name can be even more confusing,
      > leading to people to think that we only have notices that have in
      > fact had a “chilling effect” on conduct or speech. 
    

It'd be interesting if they continued to keep the Chilling Effects name around
where its purpose is to condense and highlight particularly egregious notices
from the Lumen database which have a chilling effect on conduct or speech. A
"worst of" list if you will.

------
zschuessler
Out of unrelated curiosity, what is stopping someone from using this database
for nefarious reasons?

I checked a few links for a _Game of Thrones_ search. All were in working
order. Seems like this database could be a prime vetted source for getting
hard to find torrents/streams/music.

The RSS feed would make it easy to stay updated on new content.

~~~
JoshTriplett
If the notice went to the site hosting the content, then if the site actually
acts on the DMCA-or-equivalent notice, they will have removed the content.

If the notice went to a search engine linking to the content, then yes, the
notice provides a convenient index of those links. One more reason making it
ridiculous to send notices to search engines rather than the actual content
hosts.

------
wnoise
> Sometimes, it’s simply an unfamiliar phrase, or doesn’t translate well,
> which means it can be hard for people encountering us for the first time to
> know what the project is about.

Instead, we'll use a name that guarantees people won't know what the project
is about, no matter where they're from!

------
jaytaylor
When I first read the title I thought the new name was "International
Partnerships", which I found odd.

The new name is actually "Lumen".

~~~
dang
Good point. We replaced "," with "and" above.

